# Leaving hedgie with someone new



## mylittlehufflepuff13 (Nov 28, 2012)

I am leaving for Florida in December to see the fiance's family. Athena is about 6 months old, and I handle her for about 1-3 hours on a daily basis. She is also very strict about being handled before she eats. Sometimes if I don't handle her before I go to bed, she won't eat her food by morning (Is that normal by the way?) This is my first hedgehog. Now if I leave her home, she would be looked after by our roommate, but she is not particularly fond of him. She hisses almost when he gets too close to her. However I also do not feel comfortable with her riding in the cargo hold of the plane if we take her with us. 

Would she be okay being home with our roommate for 5 days and not handled, or would it be better if I brought my little baby along? 

I appreciate any advice! It's my first trip away from her!!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Could you maybe try getting your roommate to handle her more before you leave? I had my mom mess with Prim and hold her for a little bit every day so if something happens and my mom needs to pick her up Prim isn't totally weirded out by a new person/smell. Maybe try having him sit on the couch or in a chair and stick your hedgie on his lap so she can get used to him. When she starts to relax have him put his hand in front of her to smell and maybe try petting her back. Just ease them both into it.

You may have already tried that though lol.


----------



## mylittlehufflepuff13 (Nov 28, 2012)

I haven't tried to get them to bond yet, but that is just because he is absolutely terrified of her. He tried to get near her the other day and she full out hissed at him. I mean, I really don't want to have to check her into a cargo hold but I don't want to leave her here if she isn't going to be handled. Should I just really slowly integrate them together? Maybe handle her til she's calm and then hand her to him. I don't expose her to very many people because I am worried about her getting too irritated with being handled by strangers. 

Thanks for the advice though! I appreciate it and Prim is super adorable!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Aw thanks  She's a sweety!

If it were me I would just start it out slow. You handle her for about an hour or so and make sure she's good and settled down. Then have him feed her some treats while you're still holding her. Let her sniff his hand while you're holding her. Small things like that will help them both get used to each other.


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

I handle my hedgie more then my boyfriend, but she's really friendly. Usually with my friends who are a little nervous I defintly get them to sit down (so she doesn't get dropped)

One of the girls in my class (I took her to class yesterday) was a bit scared so We just say on the floor and I put Tansy in her lap. she didn't even touch her.

Also maybe try getting a old unwashed tshirt from your roomie and put it in her cage along with one of yours. I've read a lot on here thats a good was to introduce new scents.


----------

